# Help! Why did my clone start flowering after only 5 weeks?



## anarchy2465 (Aug 8, 2008)

I had topped my clone about a week and a half ago, and then it started flowering just a day or two ago.  I heard from a friend that because the plant is a clone, topping it will stunt the growth and as a result dwarf the plant.  Is this true?  Why would topping a clone, as opposed to a mother plant, stunt the growth?  By the way, I am located in the bay area where we still receive 14+ hours of sunlight.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Aug 8, 2008)

the flowering is nothing unexpected. 14+ hrs of light will not keep the plant in veg... those are more flowering lighting hrs.

makes not difference topping a clone... once it develops a rooting system, it's a whole new plant.


----------



## nikimadritista (Aug 8, 2008)

If it's flowering it's good news!  
Topping slows down plants growth but I don't think it matters whether it's a clone or Seeding... Plant should be healthy and in good shape when you top it, that will determine how long it will take for it to recover from the stress...  Plants start flowering when they receive less than 14-15 hours of light a day... It doesn't matter how many weeks they've been vegging... If you have it outdoors the time to flower should be right about now... 
U don't need help with this one... Just keep an eye on what sex your flowers are 
Good luck!


----------



## lyfr (Aug 8, 2008)

anarchy2465 said:
			
		

> I had topped my clone about a week and a half ago, and then it started flowering just a day or two ago. I heard from a friend that because the plant is a clone, topping it will stunt the growth and as a result dwarf the plant. Is this true? Why would topping a clone, as opposed to a mother plant, stunt the growth? By the way, I am located in the bay area where we still receive 14+ hours of sunlight.


i'm in norcal and a buddies outdoor started showing flowers about ten days ago if that helps.  IMO topping any plant may temporarily slow growth...i dont believe a clone would be any different because my mother plant is a clone, i've taken at least 20 clones ( topped ) and its getting pretty darn big.


----------

